# Too many follicles for IUI



## kizzi79 (Jan 9, 2009)

I had my day 10 scan today. I had been given clomid 50mg days 2-6 to try and improve my chances after 4 failed IUIs. Sadly my scan shows the clomid has worked a little too well - 7 follicles visible, 5 of which appear dominant   The clinic have advised me that I need another scan on Friday but if the number of follicles has not dropped to 3 or below they will abandon this cycle as too risky. 

Are the number of follicles likely to drop, I feel I need to prepare myself for the likely outcome.

Thanks, Krissi  x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Krissi it's possible that not all will grow at the same rate but usually it's a max of 3 follies at ovulation size before they cancel. Is there any possibility of you converting onto IVF ? Of course even if IUI is cancelled you could get pg naturally although you would need to be aware of the risk of multiples with that many follies.


----------



## kizzi79 (Jan 9, 2009)

The clinic nurse felt that there are too few follicles to convert to IVF  

Really am just hoping the number will drop lots  

Does anyone know if I went ahead with 3 follies is there a high risk of triplets?

Thanks for your help, love Krissi  xx


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

I got 11 follies on my first IUI and my clinic just drained off the extra ones til I was left with two (like they do at Egg collection on IVF) I had pay extra for that though... all in all I wish I'd cancelled because it was a BFN and I can't help thinking the follies weren't of a great quality - too many too quickly - and with all the trauma of the draining I don't think my body was in the best place for it...


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

i know its too late to be of use to krissi but i also had too many follicles on the first cycle, so had follicle reduction at the same time as basting.  like ladynecta i also feel convinced that the cycle was never going to work because it had all happened too quickly and i was in so much pain and swelling after the reduction that i am sure my body wasn't going to support a pregnancy in that state.  my clinic offered to convert to IVF if it happened again on the next cycle but i am not convinced converting is a good idea (just my thinking though   ....)  if i was going to use up my nhs ivf go (or indeed pay for ivf) i'd want to be on the proper drugs protocol to get as many decent eggs as possible.
hope your next cycle goes better krissi
x


----------

